# Best budget wax



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

What's the best budget wax?

Been speaking to a mate looking for an easy to use product to provide couple of months worth of durability. 

As I've said ease of use is key. I've suggested Poorboys Paste wax.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

From a value and longevity perspective, nothing comes close for Bilt Hamber Double Speed wax, amazing bang for buck

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Poorboy's is certainly easy to use and cheap.

How about Waxed Junkies? Some great waxes at amazing prices. Very user friendly and offers a few months of protection


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Cheers guys. What double speed like to work with. What would you use as a top up Qd with it


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Always liked the infinity wax stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Double speed is fine to use, couple of panels at a time and buff off job
It lasts an easy 6 months (they say12), but can probably be topped up with any qd really, or BH's own qd

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Poorboys Nattys paste wax is good stuff. I havent used it but I would also consider looking at Wax planet waxes. There all around 30quid.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

As above, waxed junkies sounds perfect for what you want


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

I'd consider waxplanet on lower budget I've been happy with what I've used


----------



## Soveposen (Nov 17, 2016)

Just used the Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax again today for the second time this week. I have a light silver 2014 Fiesta, and it looks sooooo good on it. So far, I am very impressed with the value for money and the ease of application. I am yet to see if the durability is as good as its reputation. 
So this wax definitely gets my recommendation.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

BH DS is half the price of thr cheapest wax planet and is double the volume of any waxed junkies

Not knocking the other two brands as they are both great, but as I said you can't beat it on value

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Fk2685 for me. Breeze to use and only £18 for 412g of wax so a huge pot. 3 months durability easily also.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Fk2685 for me. Breeze to use and only £18 for 412g of wax so a huge pot. 3 months durability easily also.


Another fantastic wax actually

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DPG87 (Feb 18, 2010)

Have a look at WoWo's Signature wax


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've got DSW and FK #2685. Both pretty easy to use, FK more forgiving of over application. DSW definitely more durable. Can't say I really see a huge amount of difference between them looks wise. FK better value in that you get twice as much for barely any more money, but if I'm honest I'll probably be putting my tin of #2685 in my will 

Britemax Vantage is also very well regarded and keenly priced although I haven't tried it myself. Brian1612 has a review in the, uh, reviews section.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Farecla Supergloss Paste Wax is the easiest wax I have worked with and is my favourite by far. It is incredibly easy to remove and even if you leave it on too long, it is still super easy to buff off.


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Some new suggestions which I've never come across. The forgiving application is a huge consideration I think for any newbie. 

The bh double speed does look a very good value option atm


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Finish Kare 1000P is very good value indeed:thumb:

Chris


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

The vital thing to remember with DSW is thin thin thin, if you over apply it's not much fun to get off.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

steelghost said:


> The vital thing to remember with DSW is thin thin thin, if you over apply it's not much fun to get off.


Yeah definitely, a damp applicator helps alot

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Is the provided applicator any good?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Really so many waxes for sub £40 now that are ridiculously good for the money.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Citygo said:


> Is the provided applicator any good?


Yeah it's absolutely fine

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Really so many waxes for sub £40 now that are ridiculously good for the money.


Some people may say £20 tops is budget! ;-)

On a serious note it's all relative though. And agreed even in my 7 or so years 'detailing there are alot more great products about


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Has everyone forgotten about Fusso or has that been left behind over the last few years with newer products ? 

I personally can't see past it, tried a few different waxes throughout the year including Collinite, a few from chemical guys and a few others. None compete when it comes to beading and durability


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

markcaughey said:


> Has everyone forgotten about Fusso or has that been left behind over the last few years with newer products ?
> 
> I personally can't see past it, tried a few different waxes throughout the year including Collinite, a few from chemical guys and a few others. None compete when it comes to beading and durability


Performance and longevity it is awesome, but for me it gets deducted points due to it not being the easiest to use

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Hereisphilly said:


> BH DS is half the price of thr cheapest wax planet and is double the volume of any waxed junkies


How much is in a tub of the Bilt Hamber? 
£12 - £15 for a 150ml tub is incredibly reasonable with Waxed Junkies


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Hereisphilly said:


> Performance and longevity it is awesome, but for me it gets deducted points due to it not being the easiest to use
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


double speed isn't actually the easiest though is it. Poorboys is far easier


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)

Chemical guys XXX hardcore paste wax, easy on and easy off, always found it beads well if that's your thing.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

scratcher said:


> How much is in a tub of the Bilt Hamber?
> £12 - £15 for a 150ml tub is incredibly reasonable with Waxed Junkies


The BH DS tin is 250ml


cheekymonkey said:


> double speed isn't actually the easiest though is it. Poorboys is far easier


I've never had a problem with it personally, and when compared to Fusso it's way way easier

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

A&J said:


> Poorboys Nattys paste wax is good stuff. I havent used it but I would also consider looking at Wax planet waxes. There all around 30quid.


Nattys has always given me very good results I'm sure I only paid £16
Have used DODO purple on black paint which was just as good but didn't last as long Small pots are available for £6 ota


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Macc70 I was talking bout Wax-planet waxes being 30quid not Poorboys. I know that one is cheaper.

You also have a point with the sample sizes. They are cheap and the OP can benefit from a longer lasting wax for a smaller price point.

Perhaps the BH DSW is the longest lasting and best priced option TBH but I could also recommend Collinite waxes (476, 845) and Finish kare waxes (1000p and 2865).


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

macc70 said:


> Nattys has always given me very good results I'm sure I only paid £16
> Have used DODO purple on black paint which was just as good but didn't last as long Small pots are available for £6 ota


 Nattys was the first real wax I used and was very forgiving


----------



## Devilman (Oct 9, 2016)

I have just run out of dodo juice supernatural wax. 
Thought I would give the car a top up as winter is comming. I used BH double speed as I already had some in stock, fearing the worst. A £15 wax vs a £60 wax.
Double speed looks way better in my eyes. Even Mrs Devilman said how hood the car was looking.
Will compare to contact 121 and evolution 2 over the month or so.
Dm


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Cheers devilman


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

cheekymonkey said:


> double speed isn't actually the easiest though is it. Poorboys is far easier


Agreed, was surprised by how difficult it was to remove.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Sawel said:


> Agreed, was surprised by how difficult it was to remove.


Almost certainly over applied. However thin you think you've done it, do it thinner


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

BH DS is a great cheap product BUT... if you want to spend sub £10 can i give a shout out for Armour All Shield... more of a sealant but its cheap as hell and easy to use! Ive become more of a snob now i must admit but when my little detailing wings were not allowing me to flee the nest yet this was okay!


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

steelghost said:


> Almost certainly over applied. However thin you think you've done it, do it thinner


Possibly, I was that used to the Farecla Supergloss Paste Wax application - leaving it for 15-20 mins and wiping off was incredibly easy. Even if it was over applied, it was still very easy to get off.

I left the Bilt Hamber on around the same length and I probably did over apply.

Just goes to show that some waxes require a much different approach than another.


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Have recently started with detailing.
Poor boys were recommended for a beginner and I tried natty blue. I found it easy to use and gives a good finish.
Thought I would try something different so ordered infinity dark wax £10 + p&p, half price on a black Friday deal.
Had a quick wash and wax today and as the dark came in Sat post I used both and found the dark wax just as easy to use. I have done different bits of the car with different waxes to see if there was much difference in performance.


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Noticed a web site called road users direct, selling natty blue for £11, free delivery for £20 orders.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't like the term "budget wax" because of the negative connotations rather like "budget airline" or "budget holiday". However given you have waxes costing £100, £200 or the zainos/swissvax costing ££££ then a wax that gives you bang for buck is what i would relabel "budget wax".

No point in getting a bargain basement wax that is hard to apply and buff off (which takes some of the enjoyment out of the process).










I would vote for DSW as giving amazing bang for buck (ease of application, durability, shine etc). You get a microfibre, applicator pad (and if you get it from PB free delivery). All for the bank busting sum of £14.95.


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

'Budget' by definition 'cheap' or 'inexpensive'. Nothing to do with the quality of product.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Hereisphilly said:


> The BH DS tin is 250ml
> 
> I've never had a problem with it personally, and when compared to Fusso it's way way easier
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


so is it the easiest you have used


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

steelghost said:


> Almost certainly over applied. However thin you think you've done it, do it thinner


totally agree, but there are waxes where it doesn't matter if you over apply. The op asked for the easiest. DW is a good lsp but its not the easiest to use.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Absolutely, that's why I also agreed with Brian's suggestion of FK pink wax. Although if ease of use is the absolute top priority, then a sealant would probably be a better recommendation.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> so is it the easiest you have used


I never said that, I just said it was not difficult and it was easier than fusso


cheekymonkey said:


> totally agree, but there are waxes where it doesn't matter if you over apply. The op asked for the easiest. DW is a good lsp but its not the easiest to use.


No he didn't, he said ease of use was key, not that he was after the easiest. There is difference between the two statements

DSW is perfectly easy to use as long as it's applied thinly (which again isn't hard), and not left for ages before buffing off.
Doing a couple of panels a time with a damp applicator will be fine

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Hereisphilly said:


> I never said that, I just said it was not difficult and it was easier than fusso
> 
> No he didn't, he said ease of use was key, not that he was after the easiest. There is difference between the two statements
> 
> ...


sorry but ease of use means easy to apply and not the need to following all the points you have listed. Ease of use means the wax is forgiving and doesnt matter to much how you apply it, it will be ok.
The way you are putting it Simoni original can be classed as easy if you follow a strict way of applying it


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Applying a wax to two panels at a time and removing it before it sets solid is hardly quantum physics though, everything comes with some instructions. DSW is a great performing wax for any money in my experience and I've never had any issues with removal either. 

If you want something idiot proof though get a sample pot of onyx for £20 and apply it and remove it however you want.


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Sold~ I broke down and picked up a Bilt Hamber Double Speed wax.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Wilco said:


> Applying a wax to two panels at a time and removing it before it sets solid is hardly quantum physics though, everything comes with some instructions. DSW is a great performing wax for any money in my experience and I've never had any issues with removal either.
> 
> If you want something idiot proof though get a sample pot of onyx for £20 and apply it and remove it however you want.


you forgot the damp applicator and very thin layer .
onyx is a great wax and as you say easy to use


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

I've never dampened the applicator and its worked just fine. Maybe I'm just lucky but I do think its really good tbh


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Wilco said:


> I've never dampened the applicator and its worked just fine. Maybe I'm just lucky but I do think its really good tbh


it is a good lsp. my point is the op stated the main point is ease of use. when i think of lsp's that are easy to use dw doesnt come near the top.


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

I see no recommendations for Collinite 476 so thought I would give one

I have used it for years, and always got on well with it. Not expensive and beads well


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

If the OP's mate wants a cheap and really easy to use LSP then he wants something like Auto Glanz Synth-Seal, which could only be easier to use if it applied itself to the car for you. Plus, at £9 for a 250ml bottle it's not going to break the bank.

I think folks always think of wax first on cars, and any wax is a little (or a lot!) harder to use than your average sealant.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

steelghost said:


> If the OP's mate wants a cheap and really easy to use LSP then he wants something like Auto Glanz Synth-Seal, which could only be easier to use if it applied itself to the car for you. Plus, at £9 for a 250ml bottle it's not going to break the bank.
> 
> I think folks always think of wax first on cars, and any wax is a little (or a lot!) harder to use than your average sealant.


Not always Steel. Just depends on what wax and sealant you are comparing... for example try a Wowo's wax then give Scholls Neo Polymer Sealant a whirl...

Could give Simoniz Original a run for it's money :doublesho

On another note I don't always agree with Cheeky but in this occasion he is spot on. If you have to follow strict directions for any product then it can hardly be deemed 'easy to use'. The term for me means that regardless of application the product should still go on and come off easily. You shouldn't need a wet applicator, you shouldn't need to be careful about how thick your layer is and you shouldn't need to keep an eye on cure times. Again, something like FK2685 or the Wowo's Signature you just cannot go wrong as they remove those issues.

Although both have completely different application methods, they allow a big window for user error without ever punishing the user for it. FK2685 simply apply to the whole car then buff in the order applied. No worries about cure time or layer thickness. Wowo's is simply apply to a panel then instantly remove, no worries about how thin or thick it is as it comes off a breeze. Both of these waxes represent to me what an easy to use product should be although both completely different.

Put simply, the eliminate any possible user issues and allow for more mistakes/application errors without any removal issues.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Yep there's always a few products that make life difficult  but if you think of the ones you might recommend to someone new to applying LSPs (Menzerna Powerlock, AF Tough Coat, AG Synth Seal, etc) they're all a complete doddle, arguably more so than even the easiest of paste waxes. 

I know I'm normally the first to recommend DSW - it's a personal favourite of mine and probably one of the best value on the market at the moment. But I've been careful in this thread to be mindful of its pitfalls, namely over application and leaving it too long (or even both :doublesho) 

Overall I think we need to hear back from the OP and his mate about what level of experience he has, what his priorities are (endurance vs looks vs ease of use vs price) to be able to make a really solid final recommendation.


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

steelghost said:


> If the OP's mate wants a cheap and really easy to use LSP then he wants something like Auto Glanz Synth-Seal, which could only be easier to use if it applied itself to the car for you. Plus, at £9 for a 250ml bottle it's not going to break the bank.
> 
> I think folks always think of wax first on cars, and any wax is a little (or a lot!) harder to use than your average sealant.


Point well made! I think he thought 'wax' as everybody does.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i still cant see past nattys paste wax for 'budget wax' the finish and ease of use are excellent only durability lets it down but 4-6 weeks isnt all that bad for £16 a pot


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

steelghost said:


> Yep there's always a few products that make life difficult  but if you think of the ones you might recommend to someone new to applying LSPs (Menzerna Powerlock, AF Tough Coat, AG Synth Seal, etc) they're all a complete doddle, arguably more so than even the easiest of paste waxes.
> 
> I know I'm normally the first to recommend DSW - it's a personal favourite of mine and probably one of the best value on the market at the moment. But I've been careful in this thread to be mindful of its pitfalls, namely over application and leaving it too long (or even both :doublesho)
> 
> Overall I think we need to hear back from the OP and his mate about what level of experience he has, what his priorities are (endurance vs looks vs ease of use vs price) to be able to make a really solid final recommendation.


Complete novice. My original post was a wax simply because that is what he asked for. I don't think double speed is going to be a problem. It seems to me as with most things people like to over analyse things. Just because he is a beginner doesn't necessarily mean he is going to overapply.

Think he's going for that!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

DSW is dream otherwise but I don't know how to use it without grabby feeling when spreading it... any tips. I tend to over apply it because of that.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

For ease of use, the two I've used : AG hd wax and megs gold class
Go on and come off easy, even if you are heavy handed.
The HD wax also looks the best of what I've used so far.

As for good sheeting and beading : the DSW wins hands down.
If you think you've put it on thin enough, it's probably still too much! I found doing panel by panel with a damp applicator was best for the DSW.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

sm81 said:


> DSW is dream otherwise but I don't know how to use it without grabby feeling when spreading it... any tips. I tend to over apply it because of that.


Are you using the applicator they provided or a different one? I found it to be better when I used a megs applicator vs the supplied.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

FK1000p Less than £20, very easy and easily lasts 6 months.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

If someone finds a wax that is easier to remove than Farecla Supergloss Paste Wax then I'd be amazed.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

sm81 said:


> DSW is dream otherwise but I don't know how to use it without grabby feeling when spreading it... any tips. I tend to over apply it because of that.


I've never tried a damp applicator but it may well help. To be honest I recently abandoned the supplied applicators and went over to a foam puck with a finishing spot pad for applying paste LSPs. Works a treat, I find it far easier to load the pad and apply pressure to the panel evenly when applying, and as a result the wax seemed to spread and spread in a way I'd never found with it before.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Sawel said:


> If someone finds a wax that is easier to remove than Farecla Supergloss Paste Wax then I'd be amazed.


It's probably splitting hairs but unless you lay it on with a trowel, I find FK2685 is basically one swipe, gone, (almost) no buffing needed.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

armufti said:


> If you think you've put it on thin enough, it's probably still too much!


Absolutely - I know all waxes are meant to go on thin, but for DSW it really, really helps. Bear in mind when it's buffed off the layer is almost no thickness at all so anything more than that is wasted...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

steelghost said:


> It's probably splitting hairs but unless you lay it on with a trowel, I find FK2685 is basically one swipe, gone, (almost) no buffing needed.


There are a few like that. Few of the obsession wax offerings, both the Fk offerings, All the Wowo's waxes both paste and liquid (yet to confirm personally on the Butter or 121) & Adams Patriot Wax to name a few.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

steelghost said:


> It's probably splitting hairs but unless you lay it on with a trowel, I find FK2685 is basically one swipe, gone, (almost) no buffing needed.


Might give it a shot sometime - have you tried the Farecla one?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Not tried the Farecla but if it's as easy to use as 2685 it must be a doddle


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

steelghost said:


> Not tried the Farecla but if it's as easy to use as 2685 it must be a doddle


I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Sawel said:


> I can't recommend it highly enough.


Any pictures of the results?


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Citygo said:


> Any pictures of the results?


Yes but only after the cars have been machine polished?

EDIT: found some Polo pics that didn't have a machine polish...The SQ5 was machine polished with Scholl S40 first and Farecla Supergloss Paste wax after.


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah I know it's in the prep. 

Both look Very nice. Polo in the first pic looks glossy


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Citygo said:


> Yeah I know it's in the prep.
> 
> Both look v nice polo looks v nice


Yep, it's my favourite wax.

You can get it for around £18 on ebay.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Sawel said:


> If someone finds a wax that is easier to remove than Farecla Supergloss Paste Wax then I'd be amazed.


chemical guys xxx paste wax is up there and very cheap,more expensive but I found swissvax products very easy to remove too


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Another one I forgot about for a bit more cash is Obsession Wax Zeal, great wax to use and a doddle

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

pt1 said:


> chemical guys xxx paste wax is up there and very cheap,more expensive but I found swissvax products very easy to remove too


Think the next time I make a bulk order I'll order a few wax samples.


----------



## Cedricwinkle (Nov 27, 2016)

I know its been said before but i picked up a gold tin of Simoniz Wax from Tescos for £5. Yes im not disputing it is hard work but the end result was fantastic on my 5yr old Vauxhall. Admit i have always used Autoglym or middle of the range polishes and wax but for £5 i was well pleased with the end result


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Thing is, for £20 you can get any number of LSPs that are an absolute doddle to apply and remove. Even if you "pay yourself" minimum wage for the time spent it doesn't take long to afford a slightly better product that will save you hours (and a lot of backache / armache) in the long run.

Fair play to you for putting in the effort though!


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Cedricwinkle said:


> I know its been said before but i picked up a gold tin of Simoniz Wax from Tescos for £5. Yes im not disputing it is hard work but the end result was fantastic on my 5yr old Vauxhall. Admit i have always used Autoglym or middle of the range polishes and wax but for £5 i was well pleased with the end result


Tesco have special offers on Simoniz stuff from time to time - I'm sure I've seen the Simoniz Wax on offer for £3.


----------



## C_chilled (Jul 31, 2014)

FK1000p is an awesome wax/sealant. It lasts for months and is so easy to apply. You get loads in the tin as well, so it will probably last your around 110 years


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Sawel said:


> Tesco have special offers on Simoniz stuff from time to time - I'm sure I've seen the Simoniz Wax on offer for £3.


£3 products are not bad its just the application/usage is harder then with a £20 product. Ever seen the Dodgy detailing video? Using Simoniz, turltewax hard shell etc


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

cargainz said:


> £3 products are not bad its just the application/usage is harder then with a £20 product. Ever seen the Dodgy detailing video? Using Simoniz, turltewax hard shell etc
> 
> Dodgy Detailing Products 50k Subscriber Special - YouTube


Put everyone of them in the bin:lol:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

cargainz said:


> £3 products are not bad its just the application/usage is harder then with a £20 product. Ever seen the Dodgy detailing video? Using Simoniz, turltewax hard shell etc
> 
> Dodgy Detailing Products 50k Subscriber Special - YouTube


I've heard the Simoniz stuff is very durable but very difficult to remove. I imagine the average joe is leaving marks in his paint with the amount of wiping involved to remove that Simoniz wax and using the wrong type of cloth.


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Sawel said:


> I've heard the Simoniz stuff is very durable but very difficult to remove. I imagine the average joe is leaving marks in his paint with the amount of wiping involved to remove that Simoniz wax and using the wrong type of cloth.


There is one magazine that highly rates one of those spray tyre products, problem being you end up spraying the rims, bodywork etc.
With a hard shell wax product, as you have stated most people will not learn how to apply correctly and end up marring their paint. They will also probably be using sponges, chamois leather and one bucket. Not a good experience.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

If you wanting to spend under £20 on a wax i dont think you can beat poorboys for ease of use and finish, there is r222 which is also super easy but suposidly doesnt last long, i havent tried BH DSW.

I have used loads of waxes under the £20 mark and nothing IMO is as easy and nice to use as poorboys


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Like poor boys. A site called Road users direct selling natty blue for £11, £20 for free delivery. They have some decent stuff and prices easy to find another £9 to spend. Sorry if they aren't a sponsor of this site, but worth a look if on a budget.


----------



## Cedricwinkle (Nov 27, 2016)

Just updating my previous post on here.... I washed my car at weekend with Autoglym Shampoo and Conditioner (this is what we use at work). Anyways im pleased to say my car is still beading like mad 2 full weeks after applying the £7 Simoniz wax, so im more than happy with it for the price. Also its rained here for almost a week on and off, then it was freezing so of course the gritters were out for the better part of the other week, my car was filthy. So i know the wax has been put to my little test. Even the Autoglym EGP is not beading as much as the cheap wax :lol: :lol:


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Finishkare 1000p, lasts, easy on easy off great on wheels and exhausts too:thumb. Also recommend Autosmart WAX:thumb:


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

For ease of use try Farecla G3 Supergloss Paste wax. Please see link below as you can get it fairly cheaply on Ebay at the moment.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Farecla-G...466438?hash=item2377112046:g:w6UAAOSwDk5UGZdb


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Doh! I forgot to mention Harly Wax as well in the previous post. It is a fantastic product.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HARLY-WAX...728382?hash=item563aebeffe:g:mc0AAOSwRgJXg4f2


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Good deal on at infinity wax
150ml dark or light was £20 now £10
http://www.infinitywax.com/product/infinity-wax-dark/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Collinite 476s. For me.....top wax,last forever,beads well and pretty cheap at under £20.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Bilt hamber double speed wax £15 outstanding performance for the price tag.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Brian1612 said:


> Although both have completely different application methods, they allow a big window for user error without ever punishing the user for it. FK2685 simply apply to the whole car then buff in the order applied. No worries about cure time or layer thickness. Wowo's is simply apply to a panel then instantly remove, no worries about how thin or thick it is as it comes off a breeze. Both of these waxes represent to me what an easy to use product should be although both completely different.
> 
> Put simply, the eliminate any possible user issues and allow for more mistakes/application errors without any removal issues.


Yep, Spot on Brian, both the FK's are very forgiving but 2685 edges it slightly, 2 waxes I would not be without.

Kev


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

C_chilled said:


> FK1000p is an awesome wax/sealant. It lasts for months and is so easy to apply. You get loads in the tin as well, so it will probably last your around 110 years


Bought both FK's in 2009 ish, at least half a tin left in each, mind you the tins are more like dustbins, massive, will pass these on to the son when I go, pretty sure there will be some left:lol:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

cheekymonkey said:


> sorry but ease of use means easy to apply and not the need to following all the points you have listed. Ease of use means the wax is forgiving and doesnt matter to much how you apply it, it will be ok.
> The way you are putting it Simoni original can be classed as easy if you follow a strict way of applying it


Spot on Cheeky, "ease of use is key" to me means one thing, easy on easy off, no matter how thick it's put on.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

FK1000
Megs #16
Colli 845Colli 476

left field answer is Opti Seal - about the price of the others for enough to do 100 cars and takes a tenth of the time and effort of any wax....and its the dogs :thumb:


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

Late to this party but I'm going to put my 2p in this thread.

Double speed wax. What a amazing product! Cheap, comes with a microfiber towel but a crappy little applicator.
Iv had 3 tins of the stuff and beads are insane. Maybe one of the best water behaviour waxes I have seen. But what has been mentioned before is the application. I hated it!!! So bloody dry to apply it gives my cramp! Tried a damp application and left wax or water marks everywhere on the car. This is by far not the easiest wax to deal with but just love the looks and protection it offers.

Collinite 845 must be the easiest product on the market! Can do a whole car within 10min and holds decent durability.

Finish Kare Pink wax was and maybe still is my favourite wax for looks. Amazing gloss and beading properties but lacks after 2 months with durability. You can cake the stuff on during a hot summers day and still wipes clean from 1 swipe. No other wax does this. Throw the instructions in the bin and away you go.

Finish Kare 1000p sealant is very good and too easy to use. But in my opinion needs to be a fresh or polished paint. Just slapping this stuff on looses durability fast.

I have autosmart WAX in my arsenal which I'm still to use. Apparently this is meant to be super easy to use with 3 or 4 added waxes in the pot. Smell like butterscotch. Might try a panel with this tomorrow just to try it.

Simoniz wax (gold tin) a lot of scaremongering on this one. I own it and it's a doddle to use. Wax on and wax off. What's more to say about it? Spreads lovely and great protection.

Fusso. We all know about the stuff and I was a very early user of it. This hands down beats everything for protection! Until you start with ceramic coatings, nothing stands a chance. I don't know why people complain about hard buffing and hard application. I use way to much (I like to see a product being worked in) and even in direct sunlight on a hot day I NEVER had a problem. I have bought another tin so I never run out of the stuff.

I have tried maybe 25 - 35 cheaper 'budget' waxes and much prefer fusso for bullet proof protection and ease of use. For the best looks I had on my black car is polished with Bilt Hamber cleanser Polish topped with fusso. I have never seen my paint look like glass before. AMAZING!

If you can put the effort in double speed wax is very rewarding once done. I still need to try bilt hamber finis as this is highly regarded too.


But if your after child's play, collinite 845 all the way!


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a budget of £20 thanks to good old santa.....I've been through this thread in the hope of an answer.....I want easy peasy on/off....

So do I go for...

FK2685 (got FK1000 already but it's finnicky on my Mitsu paint)
Chemical Guys XXX (had it previously)
Farecla G3


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

None of them -. There is a thread from Wilco who has I'm sure nearly tested every wax available he did a review of about 20 +.

Save £7 and buy CG Pete's 53


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Alfieharley1 said:


> None of them -. There is a thread from Wilco who has I'm sure nearly tested every wax available he did a review of about 20 +.
> 
> Save £7 and buy CG Pete's 53


Where can I get Pete's for £13 ?


----------



## Dixy (Oct 11, 2016)

Infinity wax dark or light for £10 plus 20% code can't be bad.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Farecla G3 Professional Supergloss Paste Wax easy on and off for a novice even if you apply it on heavily leaves a lovely gloss . it boxes well above its weight quality and price wise imo and doesnt get as much airplay as other waxes for some reason, maybe because its sold in halfords?
todds


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

nickka said:


> Where can I get Pete's for £13 ?


I meant you save £7. It's £27 from shop & shine


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

The only 2 waxes I have bought are FK 1000P and Autosmart Wax - both classed as budget wax's but I want protection on my car - I get around 6 months with these....1000P if the paint is stripped back - clayed etc 8 months was very easy in the winter time, with washing the car every 6 to 8 weeks and I was covering 500 miles per week...I reckon I could of got longer if I washed my car every week. I have a sample of Waxaddict Quartz and got around 5 months protection over the summer time, but I would not pay the £100 for the tub of wax as I felt it offered nothing better in finish and protection with my current waxes


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

dreamtheater said:


> The only 2 waxes I have bought are FK 1000P and Autosmart Wax - both classed as budget wax's but I want protection on my car - I get around 6 months with these....1000P if the paint is stripped back - clayed etc 8 months was very easy in the winter time, with washing the car every 6 to 8 weeks and I was covering 500 miles per week...I reckon I could of got longer if I washed my car every week. I have a sample of Waxaddict Quartz and got around 5 months protection over the summer time, but I would not pay the £100 for the tub of wax as I felt it offered nothing better in finish and protection with my current waxes


You'll get another 2-3 months minimum with Quartz. I love Fk1000p but it doesn't offer anywhere near the same levels of gloss or hydrophobicity as Quartz I find nor does it hold up as well.

For £18 though you can't complain at all about FK1000p, it's a terrific sealant. Try out there hybrid wax FK2685. I love it more so than 1000p.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

The waxjunkie range is stupidly cheap and very good the hybrid is a dream to apply. 

Gonz.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

dreamtheater said:


> The only 2 waxes I have bought are FK 1000P and Autosmart Wax - both classed as budget wax's but I want protection on my car - I get around 6 months with these....1000P if the paint is stripped back - clayed etc 8 months was very easy in the winter time, with washing the car every 6 to 8 weeks and I was covering 500 miles per week...I reckon I could of got longer if I washed my car every week. I have a sample of Waxaddict Quartz and got around 5 months protection over the summer time, but I would not pay the £100 for the tub of wax as I felt it offered nothing better in finish and protection with my current waxes


I'm the same as this:thumb:


----------



## Citygo (Jan 13, 2014)

Dixy said:


> Like poor boys. A site called Road users direct selling natty blue for £11, £20 for free delivery. They have some decent stuff and prices easy to find another £9 to spend. Sorry if they aren't a sponsor of this site, but worth a look if on a budget.


Nattys blue is a bargain


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Another vote of BH Double Speed. Amazing water behaviour and looks like this. All for £15!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Very good wax but hard to apply


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Some brilliant suggestions on here:thumb:, i'm down to FK2685 or G3 paste....I think it will end on flip of a coin:lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

nickka said:


> Some brilliant suggestions on here:thumb:, i'm down to FK2685 or G3 paste....I think it will end on flip of a coin


Fk2685 all the way

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

nickka said:


> Some brilliant suggestions on here:thumb:, i'm down to FK2685 or G3 paste....I think it will end on flip of a coin:lol:


I've no idea how, after 13 pages, those are the 2 waxes you've decided on!

If you don't go for Double speed wax, Fusso or Vics concours you are crazy! Lol

None of them are difficult to apply if you can follow instructions. Newbie to detailing or not


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

rallye666 said:


> I've no idea how, after 13 pages, those are the 2 waxes you've decided on!
> 
> If you don't go for Double speed wax, Fusso or Vics concours you are crazy! Lol
> 
> None of them are difficult to apply if you can follow instructions. Newbie to detailing or not


Have you tried fk2685?

He asked for an easy to use wax so assume that is how he came to his conclusion. Fusso isn't a wax. Been a few posts saying fusso and dsw csn be tricky customers when it comes to applying. Certsinly plan to try both of them though as plenty of praise also. Vics I have no experience of at all.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I love DSW but for ease of use nothing I've tried beats FK2685.


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> Have you tried fk2685?
> 
> He asked for an easy to ue wax so assume that is how he came to his conclusion. Fusso isn't a wax. Been a few posts saying fusso and dsw csn be tricky customers when it comes to applying. Vics I have no experience of at all.


I have and it's pleaseant to use, but it's not top level IMO.

Not wishing to be pedantic but actually Fusso is a wax not a sealant. The definition of a sealant is something that chemically bonds to the paintwork. Fusso doesn't do that, it is held there by surface tension like any 'natural' wax - only the synthetic make up of Fusso makes it smell like a sealant!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

rallye666 said:


> I have and it's pleaseant to use, but it's not top level IMO.
> 
> Not wishing to be pedantic but actually Fusso is a wax not a sealant. The definition of a sealant is something that chemically bonds to the paintwork. Fusso doesn't do that, it is held there by surface tension like any 'natural' wax - only the synthetic make up of Fusso makes it smell like a sealant!


Fusso is most definitely a sealant, a sealant is a synthetic product where as wax is a natural product, fusso is synthetic. A synthetic normally lasts longer than a wax, fusso durability is supposed to be a year ( not used myself). A hybrid is a mixture of both natural and synthetic. The diffrence is to do with the ingredients and not how it reacts to paintwork.


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry buddy but that is incorrect. Not all wax comes from leaves or coconuts, synthetic wax is still wax. Ingredients do not define the product, how it bonds to the paint does. Fusso does not chemically bond like a sealant, therefor it is a wax.

'Hybrid' is marketing term, nothing more. Don't get me wrong I love some hybrid waxes, But the only difference between say Dodo Juice SN and SNH is the SNH contains synthetic waxes as well as natural ones. It's still a wax though, not a sealant.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

rallye666 said:


> Sorry buddy but that is incorrect. Not all wax comes from leaves or coconuts, synthetic wax is still wax. Ingredients do not define the product, how it bonds to the paint does. Fusso does not chemically bond like a sealant, therefor it is a wax.
> 
> 'Hybrid' is marketing term, nothing more. Don't get me wrong I love some hybrid waxes, But the only difference between say Dodo Juice SN and SNH is the SNH contains synthetic waxes as well as natural ones. It's still a wax though, not a sealant.


Sorry mate but a synthetic wax is a sealant
Other well know company's have spent millions on research and testing on how to get a wax to last longer. yet fusso gets theres to last a year. the reason it lasts a year is its a sealant and bonds to the paint. its the bond that makes it last so long. unless you have a different reason.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

steelghost said:


> I love DSW but for ease of use nothing I've tried beats FK2685.


True...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> Sorry mate but a synthetic wax is a sealant
> Other well know company's have spent millions on research and testing on how to get a wax to last longer. yet fusso gets theres to last a year. the reason it lasts a year is its a sealant and bonds to the paint. its the bond that makes it last so long. unless you have a different reason.


I hate the guy but he is right :lol:

Fusso and FK1000p are both classed as paste sealants. Ask Jackie from Nipponshine who sells Fusso in the UK. He has explained countless times on FB why it is called a wax, something to do with the japanese language and the translation to english.

If it is man made is it synthetic. It can be called a synthetic wax but that doesn't make it a real wax. It might be called a synthetic wax but that is just another name for sealant. It is all sales jargon these days, they call it whatever they think will help it sell best.


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

rallye666 said:


> Sorry buddy but that is incorrect. Not all wax comes from leaves or coconuts, synthetic wax is still wax. Ingredients do not define the product, how it bonds to the paint does. Fusso does not chemically bond like a sealant, therefor it is a wax.
> 
> 'Hybrid' is marketing term, nothing more. Don't get me wrong I love some hybrid waxes, But the only difference between say Dodo Juice SN and SNH is the SNH contains synthetic waxes as well as natural ones. It's still a wax though, not a sealant.


Fusso is a paint sealant, for soft99 range of waxes theres the likes of king of gloss etc but as posted above the labeling as wax by soft99 is to do with the translation more than the meaning of the word.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Think Authentic is the only true natural wax soft99 sell? KOG is a hybrid from memory.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Brian1612 said:


> Think Authentic is the only true natural wax soft99 sell? KOG is a hybrid from memory.


I think authentic is a hybrid too, albeit one with a high carnuba content

It certainly doesn't behave like any natural wax I've ever used either

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I just applied RaceGlaze 4X4 after a while,what a fantastic wax,so easy to apply,looks fantastic,and from past application ther durabilty is good and the hydrophobic behavior is very impressive,highly recommended.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> I hate the guy but he is right :lol:
> 
> :doublesho strong statement there Brian


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The hate part or you being right?


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

I got R222 Carnuaba wax for £30. Love it, it last really well too. Got 6months out of it on my X-Type and recently just applied it to my XF.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

6 months!? I thought R222 was a show wax and was lucky to make a month?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Brian1612 said:


> 6 months!? I thought R222 was a show wax and was lucky to make a month?


I've never managed to get much over a month out of it in the past


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

They do two different versions,one is very durable "Grey writing and lid"and the other one is a show wax "Blue writing and lid".SJ.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> Fk2685 all the way
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Same here:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> The hate part or you being right?


the first bit, the second part of it is just normality :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> the first bit, the second part of it is just normality :thumb:


I suppose hate is a strong word... how about loathe?


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep 6 months with R222 on my old X-Type. Not sure how long its going to last on the XF in this weather but I love the stuff.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I think I'm going to have to get some of that BH Double Speed if my Colli 845 ever runs out (also brilliant btw).


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

Can't go wrong with Collinite 576 IMHO.


----------



## Carlos Fandango (Dec 24, 2016)

Farecla G3 Super Gloss paste wax is my pick. Goes on like a dream and is so very easy to buff off. It really makes the colours pop. Another favourite of mine, which I bought from Euro Car Parts for less than 2 quid last year, yes you read that right, is Arexons Gel Wax. It must have been old stock as I haven't seen it for sale anywhere else. Wish I bought more than 1 tube as it is very easy to use and leaves a lovely glossy finish.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Fusso or fk1000p for a budget wax/sealant 

Both pretty amazing as we all now


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

Bilt' DSW or Collinite 476 is my two go to products with a top up with Sonax Brilliant QD
Does anyone rate Koch Chemie FSE?


----------

